# Wrong fish?



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

i bought my black piranha exactly a month and a week from today from my lfs...they had it catorgoized at a black pirahna..so im thinking ok its a rhom....but i bought this piranha book today...and there is pics of all the diffrent kinds...and the pic that matches mine..says its a serra hollandi....it says it only grows 6 inches...and isnt very agressive...is this really the fish i have?....right now the fish is about 2 inches and is silver with black spots...someone please help me..this is really pissing me off


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

post pics in the ID section, though p at this size are hard to tell apart since they all looks a like.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

kouma said:


> post pics in the ID section, though p at this size are hard to tell apart since they all looks a like.


 thats true smaller p's look alot alike


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am moving this to ID, but it will be hard to give you any kind of answer without seeing the little guy....and even then, at 2" it is really hard to tell with Serrasalmus. 
I dont think the name Hollandi is associated with a validated species...


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

most local fish stores sell spilo cf as rhoms and its very hard to tell when they are small my guess is spilo cf :nod:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont think the name Hollandi is associated with a validated species...


 True - S. hollandi is not a true species (based on a single specimen), although the name is considered valid. For more info, see here.
It's most likely a rhom, but without pics, it's only guessing...

One more thing: very few books on piranha's are reliable when it comes to id-ing - I wouldn't follow what they say, but instead, ask for advice on-line (like you did).


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

dudelo560 said:


> i bought my black piranha exactly a month and a week from today from my lfs...they had it catorgoized at a black pirahna..so im thinking ok its a rhom....but i bought this piranha book today...and there is pics of all the diffrent kinds...and the pic that matches mine..says its a serra hollandi....it says it only grows 6 inches...and isnt very agressive...is this really the fish i have?....right now the fish is about 2 inches and is silver with black spots...someone please help me..this is really pissing me off


Wrong, they are aggressive! You are not seeing this type of behavior because you have a lone fish and they are more timid than when in a shoal. I have a shoal of 15 and they are as aggressive as any Pygo species. The neat thing about this fish is that you can see the interactions and aggressive behaviour within a shoal in a relative small tank. I have a 75 gal. I will try to make a video and post it when I get some time.

Check out some pics at

http://www.surujnarine.com/images/hollandi1.jpg
http://www.surujnarine.com/images/hollandi2.jpg
http://www.surujnarine.com/images/hollandi3.jpg
http://www.surujnarine.com/images/hollandi4.jpg


----------

